# Những Nữ Sinh Thích Khoe Hàng Trên Mạng Xã Hội



## ForXinh

*Những nữ sinh khoe hàng trên mạng xã hội*

Không chỉ khoe thân trong các chatroom, một số nữ sinh sẵn sàng tung  các bức ảnh không mảnh vải che thân hoặc chỉ khoác "hờ hững" một chiếc  khăn trên người lên các mạng xã hội để ... nổi tiếng.







​ 











_     Mạng xã hội là con dao hai lưỡi nhưng nhiều nữ sinh ở tuổi mới lớn vẫn  sẵn sàng chia sẻ những khung hình vô cùng nóng bỏng. Nhiều trường hợp nữ  sinh có thể bị "chơi xấu" do một số đối tượng cướp tài khoản. Nhưng  cũng cần phải nói thêm rằng, nhiều nữ sinh vì mong nổi tiếng đang lạm  dụng những mốt thời trang hở hang và đặc biệt có sở thích chụp ảnh khoe  thân rồi chat sex..._





_    Hình ảnh không mảnh vải che thân của một cô gái có tên T.Z 
 đang làm cộng đồng mạng phát sốt và các bậc phụ huynh hết hồn lo lắng..._





_    Một "nạn nhân" khác xuất hiện trên mạng xã hội với khung hình quá lố so với lứa tuổi._





_    Hình ảnh phản cảm trên blog cá nhân của một hotgirl có tên M.H._
_




     Không thể hở hang hơn được nữa._






_    Có nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc nữ sinh lộ ảnh nude ngày càng nhiều. 
 Trong đó không thể không kể đến sự tác động của chat sex._
_    Những bậc phụ huynh sẽ nghĩ sao nếu đây là con của họ???_
_ 






   Những cuộc thác loạn của dân chat sex
_
_






     Đây cũng có thể là hậu quả sau những lần chat sex???_





_    Nữ sinh có biệt danh shockgirl này sẵn sàng tung ảnh nóng lên một mạng _​


Dường như chuyện ăn mặc sexy ngoài đường với những trang phục  “mặc mà như không” vẫn chưa ăn thua với nhiều cô gái trẻ. Nhiều nữ sinh  còn tung những khung hình khoe thân trong trang phục “khỏa thân vì môi  trường”, không ngoài mục đích đánh bóng tên tuổi của mình trong cộng  đồng mạng.

Trên thực tế, muốn tìm những hình ảnh nóng bỏng của các cô gái ở độ  tuổi teen ở trên mạng không mấy khó khăn. Chỉ cần đánh vài dòng từ khóa  đơn giản trên công cụ tìm kiếm Google, ngay lập tức sẽ có hàng trăm  nghìn kết quả chạy ra với đủ kiểu hình ảnh nóng bỏng, gợi cảm, thượng  vàng hạ cám.








Từ những hình ảnh các cô gái trẻ mặc hở hang 
khoe vòng một
, tiếp đến  là bikini và rồi đầy rẫy những khung hình… nude 100% để  tự“khoe”.

Từ những hình ảnh các cô gái trẻ mặc hở hang khoe vòng một, tiếp  đến là 
bikini
 và rồi đầy rẫy những khung hình… nude 100% để “
khoe hàng
”.  Đa phần những bức ảnh được tung lên mạng của các cô gái trẻ kể cả có  tên lẫn “vô danh” này đều được chụp lại bằng điện thoại hoặc máy ảnh du  lịch cá nhân. Nơi chụp cũng đủ mọi kiểu trên trời dưới đất, thậm chí ở  trong cả phòng tắm, nhà vệ sinh với các tư thế chụp lả lơi khiêu gợi.

Xem những hình ảnh đó, người xem liên tục đi từ sửng sốt đến rùng  mình khi đập vào mắt là hình ảnh “tự sướng” đầy kinh nghiệm của các cô  gái đang ở độ tuổi mới lớn. Những khuôn mặt nữ sinh non choẹt đang cố  uốn éo, thể hiện những cảm xúc “người lớn”. Không chỉ thế, người xem  thường được “khuyến mãi” khi xem ảnh bằng các dòng chú thích dưới ảnh  đầy khiêu khích đại để như: “Em N… hàng tuyệt đẹp, xăm hình chỗ kín,  show hàng tập thể, “hàng khủng”, “trai tứ chiếng, gái giang hồ tắm tập  thể”, “girl còn trinh thích rinh trai đẹp” v.v…”.




​
Thậm chí, để tăng độ xác thực của bức ảnh với người xem, gương mặt  của các cô gái trẻ này còn được để nguyên không cần xóa mờ với đủ kiểu  biểu cảm trên khuôn mặt và hình thể.
Choáng váng hơn, nhiều trường hợp chính “nhân vật chính” trong ảnh  lại tỏ ra rất hả hê khi thấy lượng khách ồ ạt nhảy vào xem rồi “bình  loạn” với nhiều lời bình hết sức khiếm nhã, thô tục.
Tiêu chí được các cô gái trẻ này đưa ra khi tung lên những bức hình  gợi cảm hết sức đơn giản. Đôi khi chỉ vì muốn được “nổi tiếng” trên thế  giới ảo để khỏa lấp đi một cuộc sống thực tế bên ngoài hoàn toàn khác  biệt. 









Không chỉ hở mà là nude 100%
Rõ ràng chủ nhân của các bức hình nóng đã chủ động mở toang cánh cửa  trên blog cá nhân của mình để cho các thành viên bạn bè có thể phát tán  đến các diễn đàn khác hết sức dễ dàng chỉ bằng vài cái click chuột.




​
*“Chơi” bất chấp hậu quả*
Ảnh càng hở hang, lượng người xem càng nhiều. Thực tế này đã hút  rất nhiều các cô gái trẻ đang ở độ tuổi mới lớn thích sự nổi tiếng ảo tự  tìm mọi cách để có được những khung hình “hoành tráng” nhất để “bằng  bạn bằng bè”.




​
Ở các diễn đàn tuổi mới lớn hay mạng xã hội lớn đều có một chuyên  mục rất dễ nhận thấy với nhiều cái tên khác nhau. Số lượng người xem bao  giờ cũng rất cao: “Girl xinh”, “Girl VIP”, “Ảnh lộ hàng”, “Nữ sinh lộ  hàng”…




​
Đọc những dòng bình luận trên các diễn đàn dành cho tuổi mới lớn  này có thể nhận thấy một điều hết sức dễ dàng: các nữ sinh trưng ảnh lên  đơn giản chỉ với các mục đích…muốn làm người nổi tiếng trên mạng. Hoặc  đơn giản chỉ là câu lượng người ghé qua blog cá nhân.











​
Họ khao khát được mọi người quan tâm, ca tụng. Nhưng thay vì đầu tư  vào việc học, các cô gái này lại chạy theo những hành động khác người  đến mức… bệnh hoạn.





​





​
Một nhà tâm lý đã lắc đầu ngao ngán khi nói về hiện tượng xã hội này:  một biểu hiện kỳ dị của lối sống bất thường nhưng đang ngày một trở nên  tầm thường. Họ nghĩ làm vậy sẽ nhanh nổi tiếng hơn hoặc đơn giản, ca sĩ  A, diễn viên B càng khoe thân càng nối tiếng. Thậm chí, có cô hôm trước  bị bắt quả tang hoạt động mại dâm, dăm bữa sau đã tươi cười hớn hở đi  sự kiện, dạo bước dưới ánh đèn lung linh. “Nhiều bậc phụ huynh gọi đến  tôi mong để giãi bày và hỏi tôi rằng, tại sao? Tôi thú thật là tôi cứng  họng. Lý do thì nói mãi rồi, nhưng cái bất thường kia ngày nào cũng diễn  ra, bảo sao không… khoe thân”, nhà tâm lý nói.





​




​
Có thể nhận thấy điều này rất dễ dàng khi quá nhiều các cô ca sĩ,  người mẫu, diễn viên ở Việt Nam ngày càng chạy theo xu hướng thời trang  khoe cơ thể. Thật đáng tiếc, họ đang là những ngôi sao, hình tượng góp  phần không nhỏ… định hướng thẩm mỹ cho cả một thế hệ.
*Giới trẻ thích làm những việc “giật cục”*
Là một chuyên gia xã hội học lâu năm, trước vấn đề “khoe hàng” đang nở rộ của một bộ phận giới trẻ,_ PGS.TS Trịnh Hòa Bình GĐTT Dư luận xã hội (Viện Xã Hội Học)_ cảm thấy lo ngại:
Hiện tượng “khoe hàng” trên mạng của một bộ phận thanh thiếu niên gần  đây cho thấy giới trẻ đang có những hành vi lệch chuẩn. Trong bối cảnh  của đời sống xã hội đang chuyển đổi, giới trẻ thích làm những việc “giật  cục”, nổi trội khiến cho thiên hạ phải biết về mình. Nhiều trường hợp  các em không chỉ khoe thân mà còn để nguyên cả mặt. Họ cảm thấy như vậy  là được nổi tiếng và thể hiện được cái tôi dị biệt, cái tôi thách thức.
Dùng cái tiểu văn hóa chống lại văn hóa chung của cộng đồng. Họ đơn  giản thích thể hiện sự độc lập, làm chủ được cuộc sống này. Thậm chí họ  cho rằng đó mới là người… sành điệu.
Không ít người không “ngán” xưng cả tên tuổi miễn để mọi người biết  đến mình là được. Đó là một kiểu lệch lạc xã hội không dễ làm tiêu vong  một sớm một chiều. Đặc biệt, trong giai đoạn hiện nay khi cá nhân được  coi trọng hơn thì khó tránh trường hợp một bộ phận dị biệt này sẵn sàng  thách thức cả cộng đồng.
Xét đến cùng, việc nổi danh, có tiếng tăm thách thức công luận để  giải quyết được cái gì? Liệu có đóng góp thực sự cho đời sống hay không  và cuộc sống của mình có giá trị đến đâu, đó là câu chuyện định hướng  giá trị của lớp trẻ khi suy nghĩ về sự nổi tiếng để thiên hạ biết đến  danh tiếng của mình.
Cũng cần phải nói rằng, giới trẻ hiện nay còn đang bắt chước những  hành vi quái đản của những ngôi sao giải trí để nổi tiếng ở thế giới ảo  thay vì rèn luyện và phấn đấu trong một thời gian rất dài.
Thông thường làm những việc tốt để thiên hạ biết thì khó nhưng làm  những việc khác người, lệch chuẩn thì rất dễ được biết đến nên giới trẻ  thường chọn cách thứ hai để “đi tắt”.
Nếu xét ở góc độ là những người làm cha làm mẹ, có lẽ chẳng ai tự hào  về việc “khoe hàng” của con gái mình. Mỗi bậc cha mẹ có một cách ứng xử  riêng. Có bậc cha mẹ thì gằn hắt đánh đập hoặc từ mặt con, có người lại  van nài con cái và có những bậc cha mẹ kiên quyết ở mức độ có lý có  tình hơn.
Thực ra, chúng ta cần phải thấy rằng không phải do mâu thuẫn giữa các  thế hệ mà xảy ra xung đột. Thực tế là do cách nhìn lệch chuẩn của một  bộ phận giới trẻ. Do đó các bậc cha mẹ phải kiên trì giáo dục, tìm cách  giúp con cái mình lấy lại sự cân bằng, hài hòa và trong sáng. Đặc biệt,  cái đẹp là sự giản dị hay nổi tiếng là nhờ những việc làm nghĩa hiệp chứ  không phải những việc làm lệch chuẩn như vậy.








             Hình ảnh vô cùng xấu của nữ sinh Việt năm qua​​
     Năm 2012 đã trôi qua với nhiều sự kiện học đường đáng chú ý, ngoài  thành tích học tập và hoạt động xã hội có ý nghĩa của các bạn học sinh,  sinh viên, thì đâu đó vẫn tồn tại những hình ảnh xấu của một bộ phận  giới trẻ. Hãy cùng chúng tôi điểm lại một số hình ảnh thiếu thẩm mỹ  trong năm vừa qua.
 *Post ảnh tạo dáng trên mộ liệt sĩ*
     Không hiểu nữ sinh này suy nghĩ gì khi ngồi trên mộ của các liệt sĩ để  tạo dáng và ung dung post lên mạng khoe "chiến tích". Nhiều người cho  rằng hành động của nữ sinh là thiếu văn hóa và cần phạt nặng những hành  vi phản cảm như thế.





​
     Đối với  những nơi tôn nghiêm như chùa chiền, di tích lịch sử hay những  tượng đài liệt sĩ, cha anh chúng ta đang phải cúi đầu và nghiêng mình  kính cẩn, thế mà một bộ phận giới trẻ lấy đó là những thành tích đáng  khoe cho bạn bè biết. Hành động của nữ sinh trên khiến cộng đồng mạng  ném đá không thương tiếc.
 *Nữ sinh khoe dáng trên đầu rùa*
     Đầu tháng 8/2012, những tấm ảnh "cưỡi rùa" được các nam, nữ sinh khoe  trên mạng khiến nhiều người bức xúc. Theo thông tin được biết, chủ nhân  của những tấm hình này đều là sinh viên của các trường Đại học, Cao  đẳng.





             Nữ sinh cùng nhau tạo dáng trên đầu cụ rùa​​
     Nhiều người nhận xét rằng, hành động ngồi lên đầu rùa tại Văn Miếu là  thiếu ý thức và vô cùng phản cảm. Cụ rùa là biểu tượng đặc trưng cho nét  đẹp văn hóa, học vấn… thế nhưng những nam thanh nữ tú đã chẳng tôn  trọng lại có hành động "khiếm nhã" với cụ rùa, thật đáng lên án.
 *Nữ sinh "bắn" thuốc lào, nhả khói chuyên nghiệp giữa phố*
     Không chịu thua kém các đấng mày râu, thiếu nữ trong bộ trang phục thể  thao của học sinh cấp 3 liên tục làm đàn anh trố mắt bởi màn hút liên  tiếp 10 điếu thuốc lào và nhả khói cực chuyên nghiệp.





             Hình ảnh gây sốc của nữ sinh cấp 3​​
     Điều đáng nói, thiếu nữ thể hiện "tài lẻ" của mình giữa nơi công cộng,  hình ảnh trong clip ghi lại được xác định tại Ngã Tư Sở (Hà Nội). Sau  khi "bắn" liên tiếp nhiều điếu thuốc lào, thiếu nữ lại chuyển sang hút  thuốc lá khiến nhiều người phải "trầm trồ".
 *Trào lưu khoe ngực của nữ sinh*
     Không khó để tìm được một tấm ảnh khoe ngực của nữ sinh, trên các trang  cá nhân, mạng xã hội xuất hiện vô số những bức ảnh này. Điều lạ là nó  được like với số lượng lớn, chẳng thế mà một số hot girl nhờ việc đăng  một số tấm hình gợi cảm lên mạng là nhanh chóng nổi tiếng.





             Không khó để tìm một tấm ảnh nữ sinh khoe ngực trên mạng​​
     Nhiều bức hình khoe ngực của nữ sinh rất "tục tĩu" phản nghệ thuật, nó  không tôn lên được đường cong hay nét quyến rũ của một người con gái, mà  thể hiện sự ăn chơi thác loạn, suy đồi đạo đức của một bộ phận giới  trẻ.
 *Nữ sinh "mời" làm "chuyện ấy"*
     Đầu tháng 7/2012 vừa qua, cộng đồng mạng lại thêm một phen "khiếp vía" với lời mời mọc của một nữ sinh: *"đang rất buồn chán và muốn tìm người quan hệ tình dục*" của một bạn gái tên H. được đăng tải trên một trang mạng xã hội.
     Cô gái đăng tải "lời mời" này đang là sinh viên một trường cao đẳng ở  Hà Nội. Ngay lập tức, cư dân mạng đã phản ứng gay gắt hành động này và  không ngần ngại cho rằng bạn gái kia là người "hư thân, mất nết".
     Đây là một trong số ít những hình ảnh được chúng tôi ghi lại, đó là những hành động xấu của nữ sinh Việt Nam. 
     Giới trẻ hãy là những người có lối sống lành mạnh, sống khỏe, sống có  ích, tôn trọng lịch sử, văn hóa và hiểu biết. Nét đẹp của nữ sinh sẽ đẹp  hơn nếu có lối sống thân thiện, cách ứng xử thông minh và hiểu biết.


----------

